
Traffic Sources for SaaS Lead Generation in 2019 - jwilliams
https://www.mikesonders.com/traffic-sources-saas/
======
franciscassel
Surprised to see that YouTube was second only to Facebook in sending social
traffic to these SaaS cos. Was expecting LinkedIn, maybe even Twitter.

